# Turtles Of the Lake



## kakariki (May 9, 2008)

Just a quick update on our turtles. Today the Milang campus school kids had another day of turtle patrol with, yet another, film crew. This time is was the team from TTN. Yet more turtles were found, dead & live making the tally at one place alone 76 live & 69 dead. 2 more joined me here, both short neck & 5 more will be coming to me next week. I keep thinking that number will start easing off but it's not happening. 20 or so were found today. They will be cleaned, the worst will be kept till spring while the better ones go to another kind person who then relocates them far upriver. I have included some pics from today. Pics 1,2 &3 are some of the lucky ones, pic 4 was once a turtle and pic 5 is a few more of the unlucky ones.


----------



## pete12 (May 9, 2008)

what is that stuff concrete or sumthing


----------



## waikare (May 10, 2008)

Thats sad to c them turtles in tht state. I saw them last week on 60minutes and i really felt for them as i hve a cple of baby shortnecks thing gee tht cld b them if they were in the wild.


----------



## -Peter (May 10, 2008)

pete12 said:


> what is that stuff concrete or sumthing


its bristleworm tunnels pete. Thery are a marine invert that build there home on most submerged surfaces. you will see aggregations of it on wharf pylons. They build calcium based tubes not unlike cement and in large numbers it builds up very quickly. The oversalination, due to greatly reduced waterflows, of the lake has resulted in a change in the type of life in the lake. In the not to distant future all freshwater supported lifeforms in the lake will perish.


----------



## hornet (May 10, 2008)

great to see those resued turts now have a chance, unfortunatly it seems the lake doesnt


----------



## yeldarb (May 10, 2008)

it's good to see some people being pro active towards the problem, unfortuanately it has had to get to this state, for media to report it on a national scale. well done on the good work, you guys are doing. keep it up.


----------



## kakariki (May 10, 2008)

pete12 said:


> what is that stuff concrete or sumthing



It is tubeworm which is as -Peter said is usually found only in saltwater. When you break that stuff off, you can see the skinny, brown worms inside..real icky. Eventually the turtles get so covered they are literally imprisoned and can't feed or the shells get so heavy they cant move. They are then preyed upon by birds, foxes etc. Some are lucky enough to be found by one of the people who now patrol regularly. Then they are scraped and kept in fresh water. We change the water two or three times a day to start with, then once a day seems to be enough. Not only do we have to remove the crust and de-salinate them, some are weak from hunger so we certainly have a job ahead. I can't give exact numbers cos there are a couple of groups doing this but I could safely guess we have reached the thousands. Next problem could be what are we going to do if the lake doesn't recover? The river will almost certainly be next so where will the turtles go??


----------



## sarah_m (May 10, 2008)

It breaks my heart to see so many that did'nt make it, but it is lovely to know there are people like you who care enough to try and make a difference. Wish i was in your state, i'd join you. Feel so helpless being so far away but unable to help


----------



## kakariki (May 10, 2008)

Cheers sarah. But that's just it! Everyone can find a way to help. We need to help the Murray by putting pressure on the government and the appropriate bodies to do something NOW...not 10 years down the track!! Irrigation further upstream needs to be curtailed for non-food related irrigators. By that I mean [ dare I say it ] vineyards for eg. None of the water from the Qld floods even reached the Murray! Once upon a time most of that water would have ended up here. Honestly, I don't know the answer, as I am just beginning my "education " into all this with my main concern ATM being the turtles. I will find out and pass on anything I learn. All I know for sure is that the WHOLE river system is in serious danger & although we in SA are bearing the brunt of it, it does in fact concern all of the states on this side of Oz!!

PS Thanks, guys, for your encouragement. It is a heartbreaking job when they don't make it but it's lovely when they do!


----------



## kakariki (May 10, 2008)

This little fella joined me yesterday. What will become of him? His life has only just begun & luckily didn't end like so many of his rellies.


----------



## andyscott (May 10, 2008)

Your doing great work Sam :lol: How could refuse to help that little face on your last pic.


----------



## kakariki (May 10, 2008)

Ta Andy. I can't refuse & that's what scares me! They ALL have that same look...."Pleeease?.... I need you!!"
I am a softie who is going to be over run with turtles just like him!!!! :shock::shock:


----------



## ben1200 (May 10, 2008)

Thats fantastic work the kids and you are doing i think its such a treagedy it make my skin shiver seeing that way


----------



## waikare (May 10, 2008)

kakariki u r doing an awesome job, love the little fella i hve 2 abt the same size


----------



## kakariki (Jul 9, 2008)

It's been a while but the fight continues. To date 300 turtles have been cleaned, nourished, tagged & released further up river. Many more haven't made it. It's getting too cold now to release so we are faced with hibernating them. What is the best way to do this? It has been suggested we use a door on bricks & fill the gap with straw. Any thoughts or ideas would be fantastic. I now have 14 in my care, mainly small ones which I will keep in heated tanks until spring / early summer. Also, 1 I picked up today has a soft spot on his belly. What is the best way to treat this & what caused it?
Pic #2 shows the soft spot, not a good pic sorry. It is on the cross in the middle. It is only a tiny turtle, the smallest so far.


----------



## Adsell (Jul 9, 2008)

Great job your doing there. Macs normally hibernate in the water. They will bury themselves under submerged logs, mud or other debris.
The soft spot is probably just due to it being a juv. All juv turtles have fairly soft shells especially underneath.
Ads


----------



## kakariki (Jul 9, 2008)

Ok, cheers Adsell. He is very weak but hopefully he will make it. The saltwater is poisoning them as well as causing the tubeworm to flourish.


----------



## dragon lady (Jul 9, 2008)

well done!....awe thery so cute!


----------



## Daniel_Penrith (Jul 9, 2008)

OMG, look at those turtles 
How can this happen?
Its good to see people caring in ways of cleanin etc......
Thumbs up for caring!


----------



## Tim.Arm (Jul 9, 2008)

*Poor turtles. Good on you for helping them out and saving them.*


----------



## RedEyeGirl (Jul 9, 2008)

i would take in heaps but i dont have a rep license although a friend does.She loves turtles


----------



## sockbat (Jul 9, 2008)

That's horrible can anything be done to save the river???


----------



## Pythonking (Jul 9, 2008)

hey kakariki, just thought I would add a real good way to catch freshwater turtles, If you get some fishing line and put a hook on it thread a largish peice of squid onto it then loop it back so you can cut off the hook and tie the line back onto itself, you'll be watching the turtles hang on for dear life for some squid, I've used this method in upper reaches of the brisbane river and everytime I end up with them in my hands before they even think what am i doing out of the water and omg theres a big scary creature and its got me


----------



## kakariki (Jul 9, 2008)

Fresh water..and lots of it! The Lake Alexandrina is too salty for the creatures that live here. Not just the turtles but frogs and birdlife as well. I am not sure of the exact figures but the saltiness has gone from about 700ppm to 12,000 in the space of 4-5 years. There is now a fair bit of publicity about this of late. The whole river system is in diabolical trouble. We save from here & release further up river but it is only a matter of time before we will be rescuing from there too!
Pking, we don't need to catch these turtles. We walk around the shore and just pick them up! The kids picked up 15 yesterday morning alone! 50 were picked up on Saturday by the local boat club members, it is never ending! They drag themselves out of the water and just lay there waiting to die! The birds, rats & foxes then come along & pick them off. Everything is getting covered in tubeworm. There are no freshwater mussels anymore. They have succumbed too. Even the reeds have some. And what doesn't get tubeworm, dies of salt poisoning.


----------



## melgalea (Jul 9, 2008)

wow, such sad pictures of some of the ones that have died. horrible life some animals get dealt with in life. but its great to see people out there doing what they can to help out animals in need. good on u for it. and i hope many more healthy turtles get released back into the wild.


----------



## wicked reptiles (Jul 9, 2008)

That is some sad stuff! Is there any chance of seeing some pics of the worms and the process used to remove them?

Also, a great way to catch turtles is to get opera house nets (used for catching yabbies) and put in the water where the top of it is above the waterline (so they can breathe) and chuck a pigs heart, cows heart, chicken liver, pretty much somthing stinky, and leave it over night youl get at least 3 or 4 every night, its amazing how the big ones can get through the small holes, just make sure the entrance doesnt have wire ringing it, just the mesh.


----------



## grimbeny (Jul 9, 2008)

I have seen an incident like this before except they were killed by fisherman. 30-50 smashed up turtles on the side of a river/lake in nsw south west.


----------



## Pythonking (Jul 9, 2008)

pretty sure this is the 60 minutes run, I hadn't seen anything about this prior to tonight, although its a funny thing I learn't about the murray darling river in primary school and the problems about salinity and the river and oh that was easily 15 years ago!!! its terrible that in that whole time not a great deal had been done to fix the system.

http://sixtyminutes.ninemsn.com.au/article.aspx?id=455698 turtles are towards the end of the video


----------



## kakariki (Jul 9, 2008)

I willget some pics of the cleaning. There will be an article in Australian Geographic in September. They were here today taking pics of the kids cleaning & the lake in general. Basically we use screwdrivers to gently scrape the shells. The stuff is quite hard. When you break a bit off, you can see the worm in the chamber, a very thin browny red worm. It is also quite heavy so the turtles get weak carrying it around. It grows over the openings making it hard for the turtles to walk and feed and of course, they then are an easy meal for predators. One of the turtles I have has lost an eye.


----------



## Pythonking (Jul 9, 2008)

In the video towards the end it shows them cleaning the turtles


----------



## kakariki (Jul 9, 2008)

Yes,there has been a few news crews doing stories about it. And you are spot on! It has been known for a very long time that we were headed for disaster. But all the pollies put it in the "too hard basket"!
Why do people find entertainment from killing creatures needlessly ? What enjoyment can someone possibly get from it? Your post, Grim, highlights the way some people think! Were the perpetrators caught?


----------



## springerduck (Jul 9, 2008)

OMG that is so incredibly sad.
You are doing a great job but it is obvious you need alot more help.
Are all the surviving turtles being relocated to one area, I am worried about the long term impact that will have on their survival and having to compete for food.


----------



## kakariki (Jul 9, 2008)

No, there are a couple of sites where they were released. I actually thought that we would see a decline in numbers as time went on....I am still waiting! Thanks for the encouragement. It does feel good to see these guys after they have been cleaned. I just hope there will be somewhere left to release them come spring!


----------



## springerduck (Jul 9, 2008)

Are they talking about cutting off more wetlands in the future?


----------



## kakariki (Jul 9, 2008)

Any wetlands along the river are doomed. 
Does anyone know what rating UV turtles need? I am using 5 atm.


----------



## kakariki (Jul 14, 2008)

Sad news! 2 of the Turtles I picked up on Wednesday last week didn't make it. They died Sunday night but the tiny one I was worried about is stronger now & is eating really well. There is still 1 who isn't good....fingers crossed with him.


----------



## aussie1 (Jul 14, 2008)

Keep up the great work!


----------



## oddball (Jul 14, 2008)

Why wasn't something done about this before it became such a massive problem?
COME ON GOVERNMENT! You're supposed to be smarter than the rest of us, and your job is to make the decisions that affect our future! Why isn't anything being done! Where is the emergency relief? Where is the damage control planning?
It makes me sick. They are supposed to help, but their non-action and seeming refusal to come to a decision is just allowing things to get worse.

They have a responsibility to our country, and they are failing in it.


Kakariki, you are an amazing human being. I hope this crisis ends soon.


----------



## springerduck (Jul 16, 2008)

kakariki said:


> Sad news! 2 of the Turtles I picked up on Wednesday last week didn't make it. They died Sunday night but the tiny one I was worried about is stronger now & is eating really well. There is still 1 who isn't good....fingers crossed with him.


 

very sad!
but yeah for the lil one! Hope he gets stronger!


----------



## kakariki (Jul 25, 2008)

The kids went out again today to check for turtles. 60 were found! I am so amazed that they are still coming in. And in such numbers. Just from one area........when will it end.  Apparently because of the tubeworm, these turtles can't get to their hibernation places and are just doing the best they can. It was cold today but the kids didn't hesitate. They just got in to the mud and water to collect these poor creatures. They are the amazing ones oddball, the kids of Milang Campus. I help them where I can but it is all them! 
On a happier note, the little weak long-neck that I was so worried about has become stronger and happily pinches food from the bigger turtles now. He seems to have perfected the snatch and swim technique, lol. :lol:


----------



## aussie1 (Jul 25, 2008)

60 is a lot.

Was wondering are there shells permantly scarred from the worms ?


----------



## richardsc (Jul 25, 2008)

turtles cost money to save,where as horticulture makes money for australias acommony,the goverments only care about the buck,its disgracefull that they have let the murry turn in to what it has


----------



## aussie1 (Jul 25, 2008)

richardsc said:


> turtles cost money to save,where as horticulture makes money for australias acommony,the goverments only care about the buck,its disgracefull that they have let the murry turn in to what it has


 

I totally agree, over a decade of Howard and he did NOTHING


----------



## kakariki (Jul 25, 2008)

No aussie. Once we remove it the shell is untouched. It is not difficult to remove. It crumbles fairly easily and any left on [ difficult areas like tight up around the legs ] dissolves after a short time in clean fresh water.
You are spot on richardsc. The government wont stop crops like vineyards etc because of the money they create, especially wine. I have a special dislike for vineyards [ as some here will already be well aware, lol.] but they are not the only ones. Can anyone tell me the reasoning behind letting fruit orchards like citrus go under while the vineyards continue to developed & added to? And why do dairyfarmers go to the wall while wineries continue to get water? The lakes and rivers are dying but the pumps still run.............


----------



## carkat (Jul 25, 2008)

It seems incredible that something that can be cleaned up so easily (in comparison to other turtle problems) can cause some much trouble to your turtles. 

Having never been to SA ,I know very little about your agriculture except that its known for its wineyards and wines. Do they get preferential water allocation/ allowances? 

Creating all those dams and diverting water certainly opened new areas of agriculture, but we were slow to see what long term damage we were doing to the waterways. Its good to see communities and groups of concerned people working to restore damaged waterways and river banks. Even better to see school age kids really involved and working in help our turtles.


----------



## kakariki (Jul 25, 2008)

We can clean the shells, we can feed the turtles and bring them back up to full strength again but the real problem remains. Salty water. We need an huge injection of fresh water and that can only come from upstream. But is there any to send down to here? That is the recent discussion. And even if we do get it, how long before it, too gets sucked up by irrigators? Frustrating doesn't quite cover it, does it!


----------



## springerduck (Jul 25, 2008)

You are fighting a losing battle! Really the govt needs to step in and take responsibilty, what is your local member doing?


----------



## kakariki (Jul 25, 2008)

Good question. Sorry, I don't have an answer for you. It is not a new prob though. I can remember learning about the Murray & the salinity at school 20 odd years ago! My question is why has nothing been done long before now??? Why does it have to get this bad before anyone takes notice and tries to do anything?


----------



## kakariki (Aug 8, 2008)

An update.....still more turtles coming in but now we are cleaning and then setting them up in hibernation pens. The school has converted a chook yard into a turtle pen, complete with a couple of ponds and a shed which has a thick layer of straw down for the turtles to hide in. Pics are fabulous cos it has rained non-stop here for the last few days. As soon as we get some sun I'll take more. 6 of the turtles I have cared for are now in this pen. The others are still with me & I received 2 more tinies yesterday. Honestly, these kids are amazing! They are working SO hard to help save these turtles.


----------



## Tim.Arm (Aug 8, 2008)

*Great work mate. Your doining a awsome job.*


----------



## kakariki (Aug 8, 2008)

Ta timmo but the credit goes to the Milang school kids....[including wassa & turtle_girl ]. They go out into the lake [ waist deep at times ] regardless of how cold it is! They are on a mission & I am proud of all of them for their determination to help these poor turtles!


----------



## bradman (Aug 8, 2008)

There is a place in Victoria where a lot of turtles could be re-homed
Its called Turtle lake in newport and its massive it is an old mine area that is now a huge fresh water wet lands there are many long necks all ready there 
Just a thought.....


----------



## carkat (Aug 8, 2008)

*Great kids, great school*

I have to admire those kids - I 'm sure that water must be mighty cold down there in Sth Australia. We winge up here in Qld when its a little bit cold.

What a great school! What great students.


----------



## kakariki (Aug 28, 2008)

Another 52 turtles were found yesterday. Including this one, which was given to me today. She is in a real bad way unfortunately. She was weighed before & after cleaning....4.6kg before, 2.4kg after. That is a whopping 2.2kg of tubeworm coral she had on her! Almost her own body weight! She was found in a small puddle and has been chewed by, we think, water rats, as she has lots of open wounds and marks. She is extremely weak & although I am hoping we can save her, I don't think she will make it. The vet has put her on a long acting anti-biotic & IF she is still here on Saturday I will give her a 2nd injection. 
On a happier note, the ones we have shedded are all doing really well, so they will be ready for release [ ??] in the spring.


----------



## missllama (Aug 28, 2008)

sam i want to cry  poor little darling!
u guys rock for doing this!
u deserve that person of the year award thats always on telly


----------



## channi (Aug 28, 2008)

Kakariki is there anyway way we can give financial assistance to the project to help pay for the food and equipment required? A bank account or paypal account?


----------



## kakariki (Aug 28, 2008)

channi..I will ask the school. The vet is giving treatment free of charge [ thanks heaps to the Strathalbyn Vet Clinic!]. Atm, I am paying for the bloodworms but I am sure I could get help from the school if I needed it. Channel 10 has given Milang campus $2000 Environment award to help with the turtles. Thanks channi, for the suggestion & for caring enough to add a comment.
Lana...I am one of a great group of people who are working together. I certainly couldn't do it alone & yes, a few tears have been shed along the way I can assure you!


----------



## Rocky (Aug 28, 2008)

That second picture of the turtle you got today is devastating. I could gather up a few mates and come down for a couple of weeks to help out, with collecting them and possibly building more areas if you need it.


----------



## mckellar007 (Aug 28, 2008)

wow, thats a great thing your doing,
that poor little turtle, i hope she makes it.


----------



## kakariki (Aug 29, 2008)

Thanks Rocky! I will let you know. We could definitely have used your help a couple of months ago. 
I am wondering whether I should put this girl into some warm water. I dont want her to dehydrate & she is probably suffering from salt poisoning also. But she is so weak I am afraid she may drown or the wounds will get worse. What would be best do you think? I have water heaters and she is under a heat lamp atm.


----------



## kakariki (Aug 29, 2008)

Sad news. The turtle [ Lass ] didn't make it. She died early this morning. She is now another casualty of mans greed!
I would also like to thanks those who have help & encouraging words. It means a lot just knowing that you are with us in spirit, if not in body. Cheers! A fund has been set up through the Milang campus to help pay for feed & equipment. I will get more details on Monday. If you would like to donate, please pm me after Monday. As I said yesterday, so far, the Strathalbyn Vet Clinic has been a great help in regards to the vet care of these poor guys.



RIP Lass....I wish I could have done more for you........:cry:


----------

